# Lake Erie Lake Trout Restocking Program



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/24163/Default.aspx

http://www.glfc.org/pubs/SpecialPubs/2008-02.pdf


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Good news, hopefull for success

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully it works out well 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't realize they were native to Lake Erie.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome! I read that they prefer gravel and shoals to spawn. Are they known to run the rivers at all during the cold months?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think that's great! 
Won't they all end up at the deeper New York end though?

Think I remember I Shock Em finding one in the Hoga a few years back.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nooffseason- Lake trout live/breed primarily out in the lake, but they have been known to come up the rivers to feed.

creekcrawler- Time will tell. I think we will find more of them in the eastern end of the central basin though....

....and yes, we did shock one out of the hoga a few years ago


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I called this years ago, yet people laughed at me. Next you'll hear about how much they rely on solid squiqwiggler hatches.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Will this mean fewer steelie get stocked since they are using resources for the lake trout ?


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

If information I have read/heard about them is correct, they will stay out east for the most part, but will spawn in gravel and shoal areas. So, I'm thinking they may go to areas around Kelley's Island in the Western Basin.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

actually i caught a small laker off thre fairport wall a few years ago throwin spoons for steelies. Shocked me when i caught it but know they are in the lake out east more so.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

They spawn pretty much right on shore.Just like the brown trout did that ohio stocked in late 80s early 90s in Geneva.March and April is a good time to catch them at the mouth of smaller creeks.Get a flat lake with a creek dumping muddy water in the lake.They will sit on the edges of the mud plume in 2-4 feet of water gorging themselves on all the great stuff being washed out the creek.I drift a fuzzy grub tipped with a minnow out into the lake,a smelt is tops.I have caught them in small tribs and know a few others that have too.Somewhat muddy water most likely a hundred yards or less up from the first riffle in the stream.


----------

